# Relabeling service in Houston?



## Jimwill (Nov 23, 2006)

Does anyone know of a relabeling service in the Houston, Texas area?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't know of any, but a good way to find one would be to call around to local screen printers to see if they offer any "finishing services" like relabeling and if they don't, see if they can refer you to a company that does it.


----------



## Jimwill (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks, Rodney. That sounds like a good plan.


----------

